# Hargreaves Hill Esb...wow!



## jakethesnake559 (28/6/12)

I have found my new favourite beer...Hargreaves Hill ESB.
Dry hopped with Nelson Sauvin from NZ...I love it :icon_drool2: !!

And just when SWMBO was planning a trip out the yarra valley for a Saturday lunch h34r: .


----------



## Danwood (28/6/12)

jakethesnake559 said:


> I have found my new favourite beer...Hargreaves Hill ESB.
> Dry hopped with Nelson Sauvin from NZ...I love it :icon_drool2: !!
> 
> And just when SWMBO was planning a trip out the yarra valley for a Saturday lunch h34r: .




It's bloody good, isn't it !
Went for tea there last week...the courses were as follows...

ESB
Calamari and fat chips
Pale
Stout
Dubbel

Beth and co. are doing a great job !


----------



## PhantomEasey (28/6/12)

Yep, love this beer - had it from the handpump at The Royston in Richmond last Friday and it was :icon_drool2:


----------



## Golani51 (28/6/12)

It had been a staple for me when I was teaching at RMIT. I ended up introducing sooo many people to it that Simon came in one day and handed me a 6- pack with his only words being "I hear you deserve this". 
Simon is a top guy as well.


----------



## pk.sax (29/6/12)

You do. I wouldn't go near a beer that bitter before you introduced me to it. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Golani51 (29/6/12)

Glad I have developed you somewhat.


----------



## Midnight Brew (29/6/12)

My staple beverage when I go to Mrs Parma's after the footy. Fantastic drop.


----------



## Fents (29/6/12)

wicked beer on tap


----------



## maxymoo (29/6/12)

PhantomEasey said:


> Yep, love this beer - had it from the handpump at The Royston in Richmond last Friday and it was :icon_drool2:



I agree it is a delicious beer, my favourite on tap at the Rainbow in Fitzroy. I wonder why they decided to serve it from the hand pump at the Royston ? Isn't it an American pale ale ? (Although I suppose this shouldn't matter ?)


----------



## jbowers (29/6/12)

It is structured much more like an APA than an ESB, I agree. I don't think I've tried it since it's changed to from Galaxy to Nelson Sauvin, will have to revisit!


----------



## HoppingMad (29/6/12)

Have enjoyed this beer on tap at the Royston. Agree with comments that it is as 'un-english' in flavour as you can get - more an APA than anything else.

Tried it at Easter just outside of Daylesford at a little town called Lyonville where surprisingly they had it on tap at the local hotel there. Was surprisingly dark (I remember it being amber in colour?) and looked to have had a chocolate malt injection and had more of a 'tropical' flavour than previous tastes. Was dark, and passionfruity and quite different. Must be the hop changeover. Still a nice drop but thought the earlier version was my favourite.

Hopper.


----------



## Fents (29/6/12)

an old thread here where sime interprets this as a new world esb and not an apa - http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=33090


----------



## Adam Howard (29/6/12)

Outstanding beer. Stupendously well balanced and dry enough to drink a lot of. It's certainly more ESB than APA. The malt character is wayyy more to ESB.


----------



## Snowdog (6/10/12)

Sounds like a good brew.
I however will not be buying any more Hargreaves Hill Pale any time soon. Saw it at Dan's and got a six for $20.00. Over-carbonated undrinkable bottle bombs every one, if not on opening, then after the one nasty drink taken. Oh well, get burned every now and then. I'm sure it's a good beer fresh from the source, but I'm kind of put off the brand now. :=(


----------



## Golani51 (8/10/12)

HoppingMad said:


> Have enjoyed this beer on tap at the Royston. Agree with comments that it is as 'un-english' in flavour as you can get - more an APA than anything else.
> 
> Tried it at Easter just outside of Daylesford at a little town called Lyonville where surprisingly they had it on tap at the local hotel there. Was surprisingly dark (I remember it being amber in colour?) and looked to have had a chocolate malt injection and had more of a 'tropical' flavour than previous tastes. Was dark, and passionfruity and quite different. Must be the hop changeover. Still a nice drop but thought the earlier version was my favourite.
> 
> Hopper.


I agree. It used to be my staple beer but over the years it has changed in coulour, strength of hop taste and aomewhat the aroma. Still enjoy but not as much.


----------



## bconnery (31/12/12)

Stopped in at the brewery today as part of an arduous road trip between Melbourne and Beechworth. ESB is as good as ever but the seasonal Phoenix Red ale really impressed. 9.8% but lots of lovely hops and doesn't Taste it... Onion rings are awesome too


----------



## micblair (31/12/12)

Had this at the local tap house, knocked my socks off with awesomeness. Viva Victoria!


----------



## fletcher (3/12/13)

just tried this recently while on a short weekend away to melbourne. bloody good drop! more IPA to me but an amazing beer.


----------



## stakka82 (3/12/13)

It's great - my favourite Aussie beer, full stop.


----------



## bmarshall (4/12/13)

Best ESB ever!


----------



## GalBrew (4/12/13)

Yeah, I am not sure how 'ESB' their ESB is either. But damn it is a fine beer.

(I would quote, but I can't.......)


----------

